# What liner should i use with MAC Lovelorn lipstick?



## Darleene (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I`m in love with the lovelorn lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It`s such a beautyful cool pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i couldn`t find a perfect liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What liner should i use? 

And btw do you know more pink or peach lipsticks with a cool undertone?

thanks


----------



## kimmy (Nov 18, 2007)

you can't go wrong with a nude lipliner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as far as a lipliner that matches lovelorn, i think the closest you're going to get with mac is dervish l/l or pink treat c/l.


----------

